# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  NABBA-WFF  Πανελληνιο Grand Prix 27.9.2008 Αθήνα

## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Στις 27 σεπτεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί το πανελληνιο γκραν πρι της ναββα και wff στα πλαίσια της έκθεσης αθλητικών ειδών στην αθήνα .

ο αγώνας θα είναι και πρόκρηση για το mr univerce στην αγγλία .
απο ότι έμαθα θα υπάρχουν εκπλήξεις και δώρα για τους αθλητές από τους χορηγούς .
μόλις θα έχω περισσότερες πληροφορίες και την αφίσα θα επισυνάψω στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Muscleboss

cool news!   :03. Awesome:  

MB

----------


## RUHL

Γηνοντε και gran pri?  :01. Confused:   :01. Confused:   μεσα στην χρονια? πρωτη φορα το ακουω για αυτο

Ηλια μηπως ξερεις ποτε εχει  αγωνες η Nabba γενικα μεσα στην χρονια μαλον ποσοι γινοντε σε συνολο(αν και ξερω για  βαλκανικο τον Νοεμβριο και πανεληνιο μαιο η ιουνιο αυτα καθε χρονο γηνοντε?)


Αντε καλη επιτυχεια στα παιδια που θα κατεβουν

----------


## ioannis1

καλη  η ιδεα να γινει στα πλασια της εκθεσης.  :03. Awesome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι άλλοι στον χειμώνα παιδιά θα γίνουν κανονικά και το βαλκανικό και στο εξωτερικό το πανευρωπαικό τον νοέμβριο ακριβώς ακόμη δεν ξέρω αλλα θα πάει συμφωνα με τούς αγώνες του εξωτερικού.

τωρα αυτό στην αθήνα θα είναι στα πλαισια της εκθεσης επειδή θα έχει και κόσμο πολύ και ήταν κάτι που έπρεπε να γίνει στην αθήνα για να μην είμαστε χωρισμένοι σε βόρειους και νότιους απλά καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε και ένας συνεργάτης στην αθήνα να φροντίζει εκεί για τις δημόσιες σχέσεις και για διοργανώσεις .

πιστεύω θα είναι καλός αγώνας απλά επειδή είναι σχετικά νωρίς ήσως να μην υπάρχουν πολλοί αθλητές έτοιμοι, το πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι θα είναι και πρόκρηση για το γιούνιβερς και αν ο μπαρμπα γιαννης είναι καλά απο υγεία και έτοιμος ,θα ήταν καλά να τον δούμε στούς μαστερς οφ δε γιουνιβερς .
ήδη εξέφρασε το ενδιαφέρον του για συμετοχή και ο γιώργος ο σαιτ απο κερκυρα.

----------


## argyrakis

Άντε Ηλία προλαβαίνεις να κατέβεις   :08. Turtle:

----------


## billys15

Καλη επιτυχια στους αθλητες.Οι του φορουμ ας ετοιμαστουν και ας τους δουμε και Mr-αδες!  :03. Awesome:

----------


## ioannis1

δυστυχως εγω ειμαι off season.  :01. Mr. Green:  efaga λιγο το καλοκαιρι.ναμαστε καλα του χρονου πρωτα ο θεος.  :04. Box:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

που ξετρύπωσες ρε ποντίκι στράτο , μάλον εσύ προλαβαίνεις να κατέβεις τόση προπόνηση έκανες μέσα στο καλοκαίρι αφού τον έλεγα ρε στράτο κάνε και κανένα ρηλάξ θα καείς αυτός τίποτε .
εγω σαν να μην έφταναν όλα τα προβλήματα έπαθα και μια τενοντίτιδα στο δεξί χέρι μέσα στην παλάμη και δεν μπορω 3 μέρες ούτε στυλό να κρατήσω που λέει η παροιμία ήταν στραβό το κλίμα το έφαγε και ο γαίδαρος.
τον στρατο όμως τον βλέπω στη σκηνή έμαθα πήρε και καινουριο μαγιό με στρασάκια .  :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Elephant:

----------


## ioannis1

χαχααχαχαα  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## ioannis1

στρατο τωρα που αραβωνιστηκες εμαθα θα ασχοληθεις πιο πολυ με μπαλετο αληθευει;  :02. Clown2:   :02. Chinese:

----------


## RUHL

:01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ακριβώς γιαννη αλλά ποσο γρήγορα μαθεύονται τα νέα για την ακρίβεια με ρυθμική θα ασχοληθεί και σκεφτετε ακόμη και για αγώνες πιστεύω θα είμαστε να τον στηρίξουμε  :08. Elephant:

----------


## Muscleboss

:01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   είστε απίθανοι  :08. Toast:  

ΜΒ

----------


## stavro

ΣΤΡΑΤΟ πολυ φαγωμα επεσε τι γινετα ρε γα..το  :02. Nana na nana:   :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## argyrakis

> στρατο τωρα που αραβωνιστηκες εμαθα θα ασχοληθεις πιο πολυ με μπαλετο αληθευει;


Ναι ρε αλά με δυσκολεύουν η πιρουέτες και τα φλι φλακ

----------


## ioannis1

:01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :02. Nana na nana:   :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## Spyro D

Παιδια μποριται να μου πειτε τον Νοεμβριο τι αγωνες εχουμε απο ποιες ομοσπονδιες κ που θα γινουν?  :02. Clown2:

----------


## RUHL

πολυ νωρις ειναι ακομα   :02. Clown2:   ουτε οι ιδιοι δεν ξερουν που θα γηνουν και ακριβες ημερομηνιες μονο του chiberg

----------


## Spyro D

Ηλια πoυ θα γινει ο αγωνας?

----------


## napstor

> Ηλια πoυ θα γινει ο αγωνας?


το λεει πανω-πανω ο ηλιας.αθηνα.λετε να ερθω?  :02. Wink:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγω θα'λεγα να μη πας   :02. Nana na nana:  

καλα τη ερωτηση ειναι αυτη?!  (πλακα κανω )   :08. Toast:

----------


## napstor

> εγω θα'λεγα να μη πας   
> 
> καλα τη ερωτηση ειναι αυτη?!  (πλακα κανω )


δεν εχω ξαναπαει σε αγωνες.το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι θα πρεπει να με φερει ο πατερας μου που δεν ξερει τιποτα απο αυτα και θα αρχισει την γκρινια.ποιος θα παει αληθεια?

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Τι ποιος θα παει, ολη εκει θα ειμαστε..

----------


## billys15

Ηλια κανονισε καναν αγωνα προς τα εδω πανω για να μπορουμε να 'ρθουμε κι εμεις οι βορειοι  :02. Nana na nana:  .Δυστυχως δεν εχω ακομα διπλωμα για να πηγαινω σε αλλες περιοχες  :01. Mr. Green:  .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια κανονισε καναν αγωνα προς τα εδω πανω για να μπορουμε να 'ρθουμε κι εμεις οι βορειοι  .Δυστυχως δεν εχω ακομα διπλωμα για να πηγαινω σε αλλες περιοχες  .


θα ήταν πολύ καλό μακάρι να είχαμε συνεργάτες σε κάθε πόλη της ελλάδας και να κάναμε παντού αγώνες όπως πχ στην κατερίνη που είναι ο λάμπρου ο βασίλης , στο βόλο ο ζαχείλας , στην θεσσαλονίκη ο χατζηδημητριάδης εγώ χρυσούπολη καβάλα. στην ρόδο είναι ο μιχάλης ο χρυσοβέργης .
δηλαδή γίνονται αγώνες μετά απο εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος ανθρώπων που συνεργάζονται με κάποια ομοσπονδία η είναι μέλη και αν νομίζουν οτι μπορούν χώρο διεξαγωγής και κάποιους χορηγούς μετά με την στήριξη όλων μπορούν να γίνουν οι αγώνες .
αλλά νομίζω πως εσένα κατερίνη η θεσσαλονίκη θα σε βόλευε απο άποψη χιλιομετρική και συγκοινωνίας .

----------


## billys15

> αλλά νομίζω πως εσένα κατερίνη η θεσσαλονίκη θα σε βόλευε απο άποψη χιλιομετρική και συγκοινωνίας .


Ναι ναι ετσι ειναι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## slaine

Πού ακριβώς θα γίνουν οι αγώνες;

----------


## billys15

> Στις 27 σεπτεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί το πανελληνιο γκραν πρι της ναββα και wff στα πλαίσια της έκθεσης αθλητικών ειδών στην αθήνα .

----------


## slaine

προφανώς και το είδα αυτό. Αθήνα, αλλά πού ακριβώς;

----------


## Niiick

novotel?

----------


## gym mind

Αν κανονισουμε να παμε κaμια παρεουλα απο εδω να δουμε τους  :05. Posing:   αγωνες ειμαι μεσα με τα 1000....Εγω θελω να παω πολυ..Οποιος γνωριζει λεπτομερειες ας δωσει περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ή ενα  :09. Link URL:

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικα εχω προγραμματισει να ειμαι Αθηνα στις 27 Σεπτεμβριου για να δω και τον αγωνα.
Περιμενω λεπτομεριες για την τοποθεσια και ωρα εναρξης.
Οποιος απο το φορουμ προγραματιζει να ειναι στον αγωνα καλο ειναι να γνωριστουμε και να απολαυσουμε παρεα τον αγωνα!

----------


## slaine

κι εγώ θ'ανέβω Αθήνα με αφορμή τον αγώνα. Να το κανονίσουμε να κατεβάσουμε πανό  :bodybuilding.gr:   :01. Wink:

----------


## gym mind

Παιδια στειλτε μου π.μ. να κανονισουμε..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΊΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ :

σάββατο 27-09-08  ακίνητο ξιφασκίας (πρώην δυτικό αεροδρόμιο)
πρόκριση και συμμετοχή στούς μεγαλύτερους αγώνες σωματικής διάπλασης παγκοσμίως.
 mr- miss universe στην αγγλία 4 οκτωβρίου  και

 mr-miss world fitness στην γερμανία 1 νοεμβρίου

δεκτοί όλοι οι αθλητές ανεξαρτήτως ομοσπονδίας 
ώρα έναρξης 19:00
προσέλευση αθλητών  17:00

πλούσια δώρα για όλους τους συμετέχοντες, μεγάλο έπαθλο για τους νικητές.
 :05. Posing:

----------


## gym mind

Παιδια οποιος ψηνεται ας μου στειλει π.μ. να παμε παρεακι τωρα που μας κατατοπισε κ ο Ηλιας...

----------


## slaine

θα είμαι εκεί 8)

----------


## Fotis_Patra

ωραια!!! αφου θα εισται αλοι εκει δεν θα μπουμε στον κοπο να βαλουμε φοτο απο τους αγωνες.
και εγω εκει θα ειμαι, θα με καταλαβεται απο αυτα που θα φοραω.  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Niiick

καλυτερα να γινοτανε νοβοτελ!!ενα 5μηνο εχω το διπλωμα και δε ξερω πολλες περιοχες ισως βρεθω τουρκοβουνια  :01. Embarassed:  φωτη αμα φορας t-shirt bodybuilding.gr  θα σκυλιασω!!  :01. Evil:  ειδα και στο νοβοτελ το τεαμ που φοραγανε θελω και εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  :05. Lift Heavy:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

αν λεω αν.... εισαι καλο παιδι ισως, σου φερω μια!

----------


## Niiick

φερε μια ΧΧΧL  :01. Evil:   αμα σε δω θα ρθω να απαιτησω  :04. Box:   δωσε μ μια και θα κερασω σοκολατες απο εξω!!τις   hy pro τις καλες!!  :02. Joker:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Αληθεια λες???? θα κερασεις σοκολατα??? ε????

----------


## NASSER

> ωραια!!! αφου θα εισται αλοι εκει δεν θα μπουμε στον κοπο να βαλουμε φοτο απο τους αγωνες.
> και εγω εκει θα ειμαι, θα με καταλαβεται απο αυτα που θα φοραω.



Καλο και εμφανισημο θα ηταν να φοραμε οσοι μπορουμε το t-shirt   :bodybuilding.gr:  

Θα το φορεσω και εγω. Ηδη το εχω λιωσει το t-shirt   :02. Rocking:  

Ανταποκρινομαι στο ονομα Νάσερ   :03. Military All OK: 



Ηδη πιστευω πως ειμαστε ενα καλο team   :03. Clapping:

----------


## gym mind

Νιιιιιck αν δεν ξερεις τους δρομους μην φοβασαι παμε μαζι.Σε ποια περιοχη μενεις??Παιδια κανονιστειτε θελω κ εγω μπλουζακι  :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## Niiick

ναι ρε κερναω!!!τις καλες!!  :08. Food:  θα ερθω,αν μπορει να μας πει ο ηλιας αν εχει εισοδο?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η είσοδος για τούς αγώνες θα είναι ελεύθερη απλά θα υπάρχει μια μικρή είσοδος δεν γνωρίζω πόσο, για την έκθεση, που είναι ένας τεράστιος χώρος με όλες τις εταιρίες και ότι υπάρχει στο χώρο του αθλητισμού και ειδικότερα στο ββ και φίτνες απο εξοπλησμό γυμναστηρίων, συμπληρώματα, αξεσουάρ γυμναστικής ,ρούχα .

----------


## slaine

ωραία!!! θα  φάμ.. εεε.... δοκιμάσουμε θέλω να πω πολλά...  :01. Razz:  χεχεχεχ  :08. Food:

----------


## Spyro D

οχι ρε π%$#$%^%$#%$#@$!!!!!Σαββατο ειναι ο αγωνας....??????  :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:  Δουλευω.....μαλλον μου φενεται θα ζητησω αδεια....αλλα δεν βλεπω να την περνω...  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## slaine

ξέρουμε τι είσοδος παίζει;

----------


## Niiick

> TRIANTAFYLLOU  	
> η είσοδος για τούς αγώνες θα είναι ελεύθερη απλά θα υπάρχει μια μικρή είσοδος δεν γνωρίζω πόσο, για την έκθεση, που είναι ένας τεράστιος χώρος με όλες τις εταιρίες και ότι υπάρχει στο χώρο του αθλητισμού και ειδικότερα στο ββ και φίτνες απο εξοπλησμό γυμναστηρίων, συμπληρώματα, αξεσουάρ γυμναστικής ,ρούχα .

----------


## RUHL

> ωραια!!! αφου θα εισται αλοι εκει δεν θα μπουμε στον κοπο να βαλουμε φοτο απο τους αγωνες.


κανονηστε να γηνει κατι τετοιο  :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Jason:

----------


## slaine

λες να μην ξέρω να διαβάζω; ρώτησα αν μάθαμε *πόσο* είναι η είσοδος!!! όχι αν ειναι μικρή ή μεγάλη. και προφανώς αν ήμουν αθλητης δε θα ρωτούσα εδώ 4 μέρες πριν τους αγώνες κάτι που άλλωστε έχει ήδη απαντηθεί.

----------


## Niiick

νταξει ρε γιγαντα δεν ειπαμε και τιποτα να βοηθησω ηθελα συχνα γινονται ερωτησεις για πραγματα που εχουν ηδη απαντηθει

----------


## slaine

:08. Toast:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## NASSER

Οσο αφορα τον Αγωνα βρηκα το εξης
http://www.actionway.gr/content/exhi...ibitEventID=21

Δεν ξερω η δηλωση συμμετοχης αν αναφερεται για αθλητες ή για τους θεατες...
Ο Ηλιας ισως ξερει καλυτερα 

Γενιακ ειναι ευκαιρια για τον καθενα να ενημερωθει και για αλλα σχετικα με το γυμναστηριο και τη διατροφη


 :01. Mr. Green:  .....lifestyle προιοντα και αξεσουαρ για οσους ζουν τις αθλητικες τους στιγμες με αποψη και στυλ....    :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η δήλωση συμετοχής είναι για τους αθλητές , μόνο οι θεατές αν είναι άνθρωποι του χώρου τους στέλνουν προσκλήσεις οι εταιρίες να δούν τα εκθέματα η υπάρχει μια είσοδος που νομίζω είναι υποτυπώδης δεν ξέρω πόσο αλλά είναι νομίζω συμβολικό ποσό έτσι ήταν παλιότερα τέτοιες προσκλήσεις μπορεί κάποιος και δωρεάν να πάρει απο κάποιο κατάστημα η εταιρία συμπληρωμάτων και αξεσουάρ γυμναστικής.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όπως είχα πεί η μόνη είσοδος που πληρωνει κάποιος είναι η γενική είσοδος της έκθεσης αλλά και για αυτή υπάρχει λύση όποιος θέλει μπορεί μόλις φτάσει στην έκθεση να πάρει ένα τηλέφωνο στο   6972710016 στον στράτο τον χατζηδημητριαδη που έχει προσκλήσεις της εταιρίας, να φέρουν στην είσοδο λέγοντας ότι είναι από το φόρουμ η αναφέροντας το δικό μου όνομα . και έτσι μπαίνει δωρεάν.

----------


## NASSER

Ηλια αξιζεις συγχαρητηρια τοσο εσυ οσο και ο Στρατος Χαντζηδημητριαδης για τους αγωνες που κανετε να ανεβασετε το επιπεδο του αθληματος, καθως βοηθατε και τους φιλους του αθληματος να ειναι οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο κοντα στο αθλημα του bodybuilding.

Ελπιζω πως οσοι φιλοι του φορουμ μπορουν, να ειναι το Σαββατο εκει να απολαυσουμε τον αγωνα!

----------


## Muscleboss

^^  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  

αν μου το επιτρέψουν οι υποχρεωσεις, θα έρθω και εγώ, αλλιώς θα με εκπροσωπίσει ο Fotis_patra και ελπίζω να βάλει και το πανό μας πουθενα.  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

pv teleia..aντε παιδιά όλοι εκεί..απλά...!!!!ετοιμοι για 27..και αρα θα ειναι και 

GYm Mind και Slaine απο τα ατομα του φορουμ ε'?

----------


## slaine

ο slaine θα είναι εκεί! 8)

----------


## Niiick

boss ελπιζω να σε εκπροσωπησει αξια ο fotis γιατι αμα δε φερει μπλουζα μαυρο φιδι που τον ΕΦΑΓΕ  :01. Evil:   :08. Food:   :08. Food:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## slaine

εμείς καμία μπλούζα παίζει να πάρουμε???  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά μπλουζάκια, πρώτα ο Θεός, την άνοιξη πάλι, αυτά που βγάλαμε φέτος τέλειωσαν. Τώρα αν έχει καμια καβάτζα ο Φώτης ας σας την δώσει.

ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

καλά, θα φτιάξω μόνος μου κανα heavymetalladiko ραφτό για το τζιν μπουφάν  :02. Rocking:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Niiick

boss εγω με το φωτη εχω επαγγελματικη σχεση θα τον ταισω σοκολατες μπας και λυγισει  :02. Chinese:  αλλιως ανοιξη  :03. Awesome:

----------


## gym mind

Gym mind θα ειναι παρων!!!Αν θελει κανεις να παμε μαζι με το αμαξι καλοδεχουμενος...Ιλισια Ζωγραφου μενω εγω...

----------


## slaine

gym mind ζωγράφου θα είμαι θα σου στείλω πριβέ για τα περεταίρω.

----------


## gym mind

Στειλε να παμε φιλε μου..,Εισαι κ γειτονας?????

----------


## dReik0

πολλη θα ηθελα να παω και εγω αλλα απο δευτερα θα ειμαι αθηνα.

καλη τυχη σε οσους παρουν μερος , και περιμενουμε fotos εμεις.



BODYBUILDING.GR Powa!! 
 :05. Lift Heavy:

----------


## slaine

απ'ό,τι κατάλαβα παρόντες σίγουρα θα είναι οι:

-slaine 
-jym mind
-alekoukosmyconian
-Niiick
-NASSER 
-Fotis_patra 

και ίσως ΜΒ?

άντε να τα πούμε και από κοντά!   :bodybuilding.gr:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## slaine

μόλις γύρισα από τον αγώνα-έκθεση. καλά ήταν αν και κάποια πράγματα προσωπικά με απογοήτευσαν. μεγάλο ατού ο ποοοοοολύ ωραίος κόσμος...  :01. Wink:   χεχεχεχε

θα βάλουμε και φωτό τις επόμενες μέρες γιατί τώρα έχουμε άθενς μπάι νάιτ...  :01. Razz:  

το παρόν έδωσαν οι (τουλάχιστον αυτούς είδαμε):
-Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου (απλά θεός! τεράστιος! ανυπέρβλητος!  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  )
-nasser
-fotis_patra
-jum_mind
-slaine

το πανό   :bodybuilding.gr:   έγραψε!!!  :02. Rocking:

----------


## gym mind

Προλαβες κ μπηκες ρε θηριο?????Λοιπον παιδια ηταν πολυ ωραια  κ τα παιδια που γνωριστηκαμε super ατομα.....Κ 2 προχειρες φωτο..Θα ακολουθησουν καλυτερες απο τα παιδια...Το   :bodybuilding.gr:  ειχε παρουσια δυναμικη..  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## slaine

nasser αριστερά και fotis_patra δεξιά κρεμάνε το πανό  :02. Rocking:  :

[img][/img]

----------


## peris

ετσι ετσι   :03. Awesome:  αυτα ειναι

----------


## RUHL

Ο φωτης εχει 55 cm χερι μην τον βλεπετε ετσι   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  

Ε τον νασερ τον εχουμε ξαναδει   :08. Toast:   :08. Toast:  



keep posting the fotos   :08. Spank:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

:08. Spank:   :08. Rifle:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

επειδη πατρα θα γυρισω τη Δευτερα τοτε θα βαλω κ πιο επισημες φωτο απο τον αγωνα.

----------


## Muscleboss

χαχα... άψογοι παιδιά. περιμένουμε περισσότερες φώτος.   :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

και μερικές από την έκθεση:
[img][/img]

----------


## slaine

[img][/img]

----------


## slaine

[img][/img]

----------


## slaine

[img][/img]

----------


## slaine

και από τους αγώνες:

[img][/img]

----------


## peris

slaine στη 2 φωτο ο κεφαλιανος ειναι?

----------


## slaine

[img][/img]

----------


## slaine

ναι. ήταν στουσ κριτές μαζί και με τον ηλία και κάποιους άλλους που δεν τους ξέρω φαντάζομαι ο φώτης και ο νασσερ θα σας ενημερώσουν.

----------


## peris

> ναι. ήταν στουσ κριτές μαζί και με τον ηλία και κάποιους άλλους που δεν τους ξέρω φαντάζομαι ο φώτης και ο νασσερ θα σας ενημερώσουν.


  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  φοβερος ειναι

----------


## slaine

[img][/img]

----------


## peris

κανενα απο αυτα τα κεφαλια slaine ειναι δικο σου?χεχεχεχε  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## slaine

:01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  

[img][/img]

----------


## peris

αυτα ειναι slaine ετσι η κυρια ποια εναι ξερεις πολυ καλο σωμα  :02. Shock:   :01. Shifty:   :01. Sneaky:

----------


## slaine

[img][/img]

----------


## gym mind

Mου εκανε πολλη καλη εντυπωση το παιδι με το ασπρο σλιπακι,απιστευτο κορμι...Κ ηταν 24 χρονων!

----------


## gym mind

> αυτα ειναι slaine ετσι η κυρια ποια εναι ξερεις πολυ καλο σωμα


 Η κυρια ηταν η μοναδικη της βραδιας κ ειχε απιστευτη οψη!(απο πισω)  :02. Clown2:

----------


## slaine

[img][/img]

----------


## slaine

sorry παίδες δε συγκράτησα ονόματα γενικά. έκανε πολύ καλό ποζάρισμα αλλά όλοι οι αθλητές στο προσωπικό ήταν πολύ γρήγοροι και άλλαζαν πόζες συνέχεια και έτσι δεν έχω κάτι αεροπλανικά που έκανε. άσε που πετάχτηκαν όλα τα λιγούρια μπροστά εκείνα τα δευτερόλεπτα που με κρύψανε...  :01. Sneaky:  

και κάτι άλλο. ο ηλίας ήταν απλά απίστευτος!!! και έμαθα από τα παιδία ότι έχει κάνει με το ζόρι 10 προπονήσεις τουσ τελευταίους 3-4 μήνες... ο ίδιος μας είπε μία φορα την εβδομάδα και πάλι αν προλάβει...  :02. Affraid:   :02. Shock:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  

κουφάλα jym_mind τσίμπησες και μπλουζάκι....  :01. Sneaky:   :08. Two Guns:   θέλω κι εγώ!!!  :01. Angry:  
 :02. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

Στις φωτογραφίες με δυσκολία αναγνώρισα τον νικητή του αγώνα, συντοπίτη μου και φίλο Μάκη Χολόπουλο, που για ένα διάστημα προπονούμασταν στο ίδιο γυμναστήριο του Φώτη Πλευρίτη παλιού Mr Hellas στο Αγρίνιο.

Τον αναγνώρισα με δυσκολία γιατί το παιδί έχει κάνει τρομερή αλλαγή και τρομερό στέγνωμα που αν τον δεί κανείς off-season δε μπορεί να πιστέψει ότι μπορεί να στεγνώσει τόσο πολύ.

Μιάς και ξέρω την περίπτωσή του ο Μάκης στόχευε από καιρό σε αγώνες και πάντα κάτι τύχαινε και διέκοπτε την προετοιμασία του.

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στον Μάκη και ελπίζω να πάρει φόρα και να φέρει και τίτλους από το εξωτεικό και από άλλους αγώνες.  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Niiick

Καλησπερα κ απο μενα..Εγω εφτασα 8 μισι περιπου πολυ λιγο ειδα βεβαια πηγα και θρονιαστικα μπροστα  :01. Smile:   οκ καλουτσικοι οι αγωνες αν κ υπηρχε επιπεδο εμενα δε μου φανηκε καλή διοργάνωσηκαι ας με συχωρεσουν οι διοργανωτες. ειχε απειρο κοσμο και μεσα στο χαμο βγαλανε και 10 φουσκοτους να πανηγυρισει ο κοσμος προσωπικα στο νοβοτελ μου αρεσε περισοτερο,ξαναλεω,ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ προσωπικη αποψη. το παιδι με το σλιπακι  το 117 μου αρεσε και  μενα.Δυστηχως δε μιλησα με τα παιδια του σιτε καθως δν ειδα κανεναν παρα μονο τον κ τριανταφυλλου και την αφισα απεναντι.Παντως αν με ειδε κανενα παιδι εβγαλα τη βλουζα μαζι μ ενα φιλο και ποζαραμε με αυτον με το σλιπακι το ασπρο  :02. Drunken:   :02. Drunken:   :02. Wink:

----------


## gym mind

Νιιιιck διπλα στο παιδι που εβαζε μουσικη μπροστα καθομουν φορουσα ασπρο εφαρμοστο μπλουζακι..  :05. Posing:  



> Στις φωτογραφίες με δυσκολία αναγνώρισα τον νικητή του αγώνα, συντοπίτη μου και φίλο Μάκη Χολόπουλο, που για ένα διάστημα προπονούμασταν στο ίδιο γυμναστήριο του Φώτη Πλευρίτη παλιού Mr Hellas στο Αγρίνιο.
> 
> Τον αναγνώρισα με δυσκολία γιατί το παιδί έχει κάνει τρομερή αλλαγή και τρομερό στέγνωμα που αν τον δεί κανείς off-season δε μπορεί να πιστέψει ότι μπορεί να στεγνώσει τόσο πολύ.
> 
> Μιάς και ξέρω την περίπτωσή του ο Μάκης στόχευε από καιρό σε αγώνες και πάντα κάτι τύχαινε και διέκοπτε την προετοιμασία του.
> 
> Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στον Μάκη και ελπίζω να πάρει φόρα και να φέρει και τίτλους από το εξωτεικό και από άλλους αγώνες.   
> 
> ΜΒ


 Πραγματι το παιδι ηταν σε ανωτερο επιπεδο απο θεμα στεγνωματος...Ειχε στεγνωσει παρα πολυ κ εκανε την διαφορα..Αξιζε καθαρα την νικη κ την πηρε..Συγχαρητηρια κ απο μενα στο παιδι...

----------


## slaine

νικ δε σε πήρα χαμπάρι. κι εμένα με χάλασαν κάποια πράγματα...

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Πια ρε παιδια πειτε και σε εμας!!!

----------


## NASSER

στοχος της διοργανωσης ηταν να γινει ενα σοου και οχι ενας αγωνας!!!
ολα ηταν μια προχειρη εγκατασταση της εκθεσης που σκοπο ειχε να επιδειξει το bodybuilding kai καλα εκανε, καθως θεατες ηταν πολυς κοσμος που πρωτη φορα αντικριζε το αθλημα μας. Γιαυτο υπηρχαν πολλες ελλείψεις για προδιαγραφες ενός αγωνα!
Η ΝΑΒΒΑ-WWF ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟΥ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΙΛΗΜΜΕΝΑ!
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΚΡΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΑ!

----------


## Muscleboss

^ συμφωνώ με NASSER.

MB

----------


## Muscleboss

σήμερα-αύριο περισσότερες φώτος απο τον αγώνα

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτός ο αγώνας ήταν σε στυλ σόου στα πλαίσια της έκθεσης και είναι λίγο δύσκολη περίοδος λόγω τού ότι οί αθλητές ετοιμάζονται για νοέμβριο , αλλ'α παρόλα αυτά είχε καλό επίπεδο αθλητών και ήταν και μια καλή ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω απο κοντά και κάποια παιδιά απο το φόρουμ που δεν τα ήξερα και πιστεύω ηταν αισθητή η παρουσία του σαιτ στην έκθεση.
η κοπέλα που πήρε μέρος είναι απο την δράμα και λέγετε ραμόνα καμπουρίδου μετά απο αποχή αρκετό καιρό λόγω εγκυμοσύνης είχε βάλει και αρκετά κιλά με λίγη προετοιμασία έγινε  αγνώριστη και ακόμη είναι σε αρχικό στάδιο προετοιμασίας έχει τρομερά προσόντα και απ ότι φαίνετε δεν θα αργήσει να έρθει στό 100% της φόρμας της γιατί φαίνετε ότι έχει αρκετό πείσμα και το σώμα της έχει καλή υποδομή.

----------


## chrisberg

Ο καλλίτερος αθλητής στην έκθεση το Σάββατο ήταν ο Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου μακράν των υπολοίπων.
Και την Κυριακή ο Γιάννης Μάγκος. (αν δεν παινέψουμε το σπίτι μας.)

Πιστεύω ότι εάν ανέβαιναν και οι δύο στη σκηνή αν και  μακριά από την καλή τους φόρμα θα 
έκαναν πολλόυς  από τους ¨" αγωνιστικούς " αθλητές να ντρέπονταν.   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:  

Συγνώμη αν είμαι καυστικός αλλά Ηall of Fame και 78 κιλά δε συμβαδίζουν. Ας είμαστε και λίγο ρεαλιστές.

Μεγάλη μου χαρά και τιμή που γνώρισα και από κοντά και  Moderator. (ξέρουν αυτοί) παιδιά Keep going!

O Ηλίας πάντως ήταν πραγματικά ΠΥΡΑΥΛΟΣ.

Το μεγαλύτερο χειροκρότημα το απέσπασε ο Σοφοκλής Τέιλορ.   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  

 :02. Nana na nana:   :02. Nana na nana:   :02. Nana na nana:   :02. Nana na nana:  Εαν η ψηφοφορία για το γενικό ήταν δια βοής θα είχε σίγουρα κερδίση.
 :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Muscleboss

καυστικό humor από το κ. Chrisberg, αλλά φυσικά είναι ευπρόσδεκτο  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

> Το μεγαλύτερο χειροκρότημα το απέσπασε ο Σοφοκλής Τέιλορ


  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τον chrisberg τον ξέρω από παλιά είναι από τα άτομα που πρόσφεραν και προσφέρουν στο  ββ και θα ευχόμασταν να υπήρχαν περισσότερα η αυτοί που ασχολούνται να είναι περισσότερο ιδεολόγοι σαν τον μιχάλη αλλά χάρηκα που τα είπαμε και από κοντά,τού εύχομαι και καλή επιτυχία στούς αγώνες που διοργανώνει, όπως και τον γιαννη τον μάγγο που είναι σε καταπληκτική φόρμα και είναι αρκετά νωρίς για τούς αγώνες του νοεμβρίου αλλά έτσι είναι το σωστό, πρόσφατα μάλιστα γνωρίστηκαν στη ρόδο και με τον γιάννη τον τσούνο όπου μου μίλησε με τα καλύτερα λόγια για τον γιάννη τον μάγκο και δεν έχει και άδικο .
άλωστε είναι ωραίο να είμαστε όλοι μιά καλή παρέα που μας ενώνει το ββ .

πάντως όπως προανέφερα για τήν περίοδο διεξαγωγής των αγώνων επίδηξης στα πλαίσια της έκθεσης και υπ όψην ο χώρος και ο εξοπλησμός ήταν από τους διοργανωτές της έκθεσης ,υπήρχαν καλά φορμαρισμένοι αθλητές όπως και ο γενικός νικητής που άξιζε την νίκη ο μάκης χολόπουλος.
ο στέλιος ο κτιστάκης έκανε μια όπως πάντα καλή εμφάνηση στο φίτνες και απέδειξε οτι είναι σταθερός αθλητής με διαχρονική αξία.
την έκπληξη την έκανε ο τειλορ σοφοκλής 47 ετών  που ήταν αρκετά βελτιωμένος και όπως είπε και ο μιχάλης απέσπασε τα περισσότερα χειροκροτήματα.

----------


## slaine

για όσους δεν ήρθαν η έκθεση είχε είσοδο 7 ευρώ και υπήρχαν περίπτερα με συμπληρώματα, όργανα γυμναστικής, ρούχα, τατουαζ, paintball, επίδειξη σκέητ, ομάδες ποδοσφαίρου, σεμινάρια αερόμπικ και χορού, βιβλία, μόδα, και αρκετά άλλα που μου διαφεύγουν τώρα.

εμένα προσωπικά με χάλασε το ότι δεν ήταν αρκετά οργανωμένο (δεν υπήρχαν καρέκλες και καθόμασταν κάτω ή όρθιοι + καθυστέρησε καμιά ώρα η έναρξη) και άσε που περίμενα ότι θα δοκιμάσουμε και τίποτα...  :01. Sneaky:  

κατά τα άλλα καλά αν και θα προτιμούσα να υπήρχαν περισσότεροι αθλητές.

α! και να πω ότι όλα τα προιόντα είχαν -20% στην εκθεση από τις κανονικές τιμές...  :02. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

για τούς αθλητές έχω να πώ πώς τέτοια περίοδο είναι δύσκολο να υπάρχει μεγάλη συμετοχή γιατί όλοι ετοιμάζονται για νοέμβριο η μάιο .
και έπειτα ο αγώνας σε θέμα οργάνωσης ήταν αποκλειστικά της εταιρίας που διοργάνωσε την έκθεση αλλά υπο την αιγίδα της ναββα .
και η εταιρία δεν μπορούσε να βάλει καθίσματα και άλλο εξοπλησμό γιατί στον ίδιο χώρο γινόταν πολλές εκδηλώσεις και σεμινάρια αεροβικής και πιλάτες οπότε δεν γινόταν να έχει καθήσματα η να καλυφθεί ο χώρος και αυτά διαδεχόταν το ένα το άλλο.
όπως και στα σόου που γινόταν με τις επιδείξεις μόδας η στην έκθεση στη γερμανία στη φιμπο όταν ποζαραν ο κόλεμαν ο σλιρκαμπ ο γιάννης ο ελευθεριάδης στον χώρο εκείνο δεν υπήρχαν καθήσματα γιατί απλά ήταν σόου και δεν κρατούσε πολύ ώρα στην δική μας περίπτωση ήταν και τεχνικοί λόγοι όπως προανέφερα λόγω των σεμιναρίων .

παρ όλα αυτά όμως το επίπεδο των αθλητών που συμετείχαν ήταν πολύ καλό και σωστά προετοιμασμένοι και πιστεύω πως όλα τα παιδιά άφησαν καλές εντυπώσεις .  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## slaine

όντως τα έδωσαν όλα!!!  :03. Clapping:

----------


## chrisberg

> καυστικό humor από το κ. Chrisberg, αλλά φυσικά είναι ευπρόσδεκτο


 Kαυστικός μέν ειλικρινής δε.
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα παιδιά που συμμετείχαν
και σίγουρα και στους διοργανωτές για την προσπάθεια τους.


Ο γενικός νικητής ήταν πραγματικά καλός.   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## NASSER

chrisberg εμενα μου αρκει το ειλικρινής!
Αυτο χριαζομαστε στις μερες μας και σπανιζει!
Καλη δυναμη και σε σενα που πραγματικα προετοιμαζεις μια πολυ καλη διοργανωση αγωνα, πολυ ξεχωριστει για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα!
Και ολα απο αγαπη και προσπαθεια συνεισφοράς στο bodybuilding! 

Ευχαριστουμε γιατι μας τιμας ολους    :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Για να κυριολεκτουμε NASSER δεν ακουμπαει τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα o αγωνας που ετοιμαζει ο Μιχαλης, εμενα πιο πολυ μου εμοιαζε με αγωνες τον Olympia οπως μας τα εδειχνε. καπνους περιμετρικα της εθουσας περιεργους φωτισμους σε ενα χωρο πραγματικα απιστευτο, Πολλα μπραβο στον Μιιχαλη

----------


## Fotis_Patra



----------


## gym mind

Γεια σου ρε Φωταρα,ωραιες φωτος τραβηξες!!  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ ωραιες φωτη.και ο λογοτυπος καλη ιδεα.να εφαρμοστει και σε αλλους αγωνες.  :02. Wave:

----------


## Muscleboss

πολύ καλές φώτος, thanks φώτη!   :03. Awesome:  

χολόπουλος, κτιστάκης, καγγελάρης, ραμόνα κτλ... 

ζαχείλας, τσιντάρη, τριανταφύλλου, κεφαλιανός και μπαλάσσας στην επιτροπή... και ο χατζηδημητριάδης με το μικρόφωνο, ως συνήθως... :01. Mr. Green:  

ελπίζω να δούμε κ τον κεφαλιανό σε κανα αγώνα σύντομα.

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

:03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## tezaman

:03. Awesome:   πολύ καλή δουλεία   :03. Awesome:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Πολυ ωραια!!!!!!!!και βλεπω τα πανο   :bodybuilding.gr:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## billys15

> ελπίζω να δούμε κ τον κεφαλιανό σε κανα αγώνα σύντομα.


+1  :03. Awesome:  Τι γινεται γιατι δεν παιρνει μερος σε αγωνες αλλο ο Κεφαλιανος?  :01. Confused:  





> πολυ ωραιες φωτη.και ο λογοτυπος καλη ιδεα.να εφαρμοστει και σε αλλους αγωνες.


Οντως πολυ καλη ιδεα!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο φώτη κάνεις για φωτορεπόρτερ τράβηξες καλές φώτο και στα παιδιά που σε βοήθησαν και βάλατε και το πανό.  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Τι γινεται γιατι δεν παιρνει μερος σε αγωνες αλλο ο Κεφαλιανος?


από ότι έχω ακούσει ετοιμάζεται για κάποιο αγώνα σύντομα.

ΜΒ

----------


## dReik0

εγώ δεν θέλω να πω κακια , αλλα δεν μου φάνηκε τόσο καλο το επίπεδο τον αθλητών.  :02. Clown2:

----------


## peris

> εγώ δεν θέλω να πω κακια , αλλα δεν μου φάνηκε τόσο καλο το επίπεδο τον αθλητών.


  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:  δηλαδη αν ηθελες να πεις κακια τι θα ελεγες?χεχεπλακα κανω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RUHL

> εγώ δεν θέλω να πω κακια , αλλα δεν μου φάνηκε τόσο καλο το επίπεδο τον αθλητών.


Λαθος εποχη οι καλοι αγωνες ειναι την ανοιξη πιος να κανει προετημασια τωρα τον χειμωνα  :02. Clown2:   δεν ειμαστε και αμερικη   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

ετσι ειναι οπως τα λεει ο RUHL.

----------


## ioannis1

ηλια πως θα γινει να βρουμε κανα μπλουζακι σαν αυτο που φορας; ο βιλυ εδω  δεν το δινει.  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα το οτι ο αγωνας δεν ειχε επιπεδο ειναι η χρονικη στιγμη που εγινε αφου στην χωρα μας υπαρχουν δυο σεζον του μαιου και του νοεμβριου,συγχαρητηρια σε ολους που εδωσαν τον καλυτερο εαυτο τους στο να ειναι παρον και το αθλημα μας στην εκθεση(αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο),αυτο που θα σχολιασο βεβαια ειναι οτι δεν επιτρεπετε σε εναν επωνυμο αθλητη με πολλες διακρισεις να κατεβενει σε κακη κατασταση,παιδια οσοι απο εσας με γνωριζετε παντα λεω τα πραγματα οπως ειναι κριτικαρο αλλα δεχομε και κριτικη εφοσον ειναι καλοπροερετη,συγχαρητηρια παντος και στον Ηλια αλλα και στον Βασιλη Ζαχειλα που κανουν καταπληκτικη δουλεια στην βορειο Ελλαδα.

----------


## NASSER

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα το οτι ο αγωνας δεν ειχε επιπεδο ειναι η χρονικη στιγμη που εγινε αφου στην χωρα μας υπαρχουν δυο σεζον του μαιου και του νοεμβριου,συγχαρητηρια σε ολους που εδωσαν τον καλυτερο εαυτο τους στο να ειναι παρον και το αθλημα μας στην εκθεση(αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο),αυτο που θα σχολιασο βεβαια ειναι οτι δεν επιτρεπετε σε εναν επωνυμο αθλητη με πολλες διακρισεις να κατεβενει σε κακη κατασταση,παιδια οσοι απο εσας με γνωριζετε παντα λεω τα πραγματα οπως ειναι κριτικαρο αλλα δεχομε και κριτικη εφοσον ειναι καλοπροερετη,συγχαρητηρια παντος και στον Ηλια αλλα και στον Βασιλη Ζαχειλα που κανουν καταπληκτικη δουλεια στην βορειο Ελλαδα.


κ. Γερολυματε εχετε απολυτο δικαιο σε οτι αναφερετε.
Οσο για τους επωνυμους αθλητες που λετε, το εκαναν για τη συμμετοχη και υποστηριξη του αθληματος. 
Χρεωση μας ειναι να τους ενθαρηνουμε να κατεβουν παλι οπως τους ξεραμε οτι αγωνιζονταν.

Ο βασικος στοχος στην εκθεση ηταν η προβολη του αθληματος και αυτο εγινε! 
Αλλωστε εκτος απο τους γνωστες σε αγωνιστηκο επιπεδο, κανεις δεν παρατηρησε κατα ποσο οι αθλητες ηταν σε καλη κατασταση ή ποιος ηταν ο καθενας απο τους αθλητες.

Για μενα απαραδεχτο ειναι να γυριζουμε τις τηλεοπτικες εκπομπες και να λεμε οτι ειμαστε αθλητες και να κανουμε πασαρελα στα στουντιο των εκπομπων. Θα πρεπει να μας αντιμετοπιζουν σαν αθλητες και οχι σαν εξαιρεση, σαν show men. Aν ειμασταν ποδοσφαιριστες τι θα επρεπε να κανουμε? να κλωτσαμε μια μπαλα?

----------


## pikolo

> Καλησπερα κ απο μενα..Εγω εφτασα 8 μισι περιπου πολυ λιγο ειδα βεβαια πηγα και θρονιαστικα μπροστα   οκ καλουτσικοι οι αγωνες αν κ υπηρχε επιπεδο εμενα δε μου φανηκε καλή διοργάνωσηκαι ας με συχωρεσουν οι διοργανωτες. ειχε απειρο κοσμο και μεσα στο χαμο βγαλανε και 10 φουσκοτους να πανηγυρισει ο κοσμος προσωπικα στο νοβοτελ μου αρεσε περισοτερο,ξαναλεω,ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ προσωπικη αποψη. το παιδι με το σλιπακι  το 117 μου αρεσε και  μενα.Δυστηχως δε μιλησα με τα παιδια του σιτε καθως δν ειδα κανεναν παρα μονο τον κ τριανταφυλλου και την αφισα απεναντι.Παντως αν με ειδε κανενα παιδι εβγαλα τη βλουζα μαζι μ ενα φιλο και ποζαραμε με αυτον με το σλιπακι το ασπρο


ε κανε Post την photo!! 8)

----------

